

Australians pay 50% more for downloaded music,games,& software than Americans - casemorton
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/downloads-its-cheaper-to-pay-a-wage-fly-to-the-us-and-back-twice-20120718-229in.html

======
jamesturn
I think most of the world pays 50% more than Americans for most things. It's
just a fact of life for them.

